# Newb from Illinois



## DanielleM (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello, I'm Danielle. I recently adopted a year old cat from ReTails in Indianapolis (long drive, but totally worth it). I'm told she's a bombay mix, her personality at the foster home fit, and that's what I was looking for. I think we're going to call her Moon, but ideas are still being thought over. Her rescue name is Eclipse. 

I also have two dogs, Ami (husky) and Lupa (malamute/shepherd mix). They haven't met Moon yet, but they know she's there. 

My old roommate had a cat that lived with us for a year, so I'm pretty sure they will be okay.

Moon has had the spare bedroom for the last day and a half to start getting used to us. She's a very happy kitty and really wants the affection and playtime, but is still unsure about the house in general, so she goes back and forth from hiding into her crate to coming out for play time. However, she only stops purring when she hears a noise...so I don't think she's too stressed out.

She seems to have an obsession for hair ties (as told/seen at her foster's), so this has been a helpful "toy" to get her to come out of the crate williningly. 

Really, though, this whole cat thing is a little scary for me. I've always wanted a cat, but I'm worried I'll do something wrong. So I'm on here to learn about basic care and feeding.

Nice to meet you


----------



## DanielleM (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my first picture of Moon  More will follow as she comes out of her shell.










BTW, I can't seem to get an avatar. It only has the option to "Do not use avatar" Is this something that is only available to paying members?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Danielle. Moon sounds lovely, and you sound like you're doing everything right so far!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Moon is gorgeous, like all black kitties. :grin:



> BTW, I can't seem to get an avatar. It only has the option to "Do not use avatar" Is this something that is only available to paying members?


If you go to *User CP* at the top of the page, then go to *Edit Avatar* on the left, you can upload your own.


----------



## DanielleM (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks! I think I needed to have my first 3 posts before adding an avatar.  I've been trying to take more pictures, but I've learned that it's rather difficult to get a good picture of black cats...lol, she's either too shiny from the flash, or there's not enough contrast to see where the legs and other features are, lol. 

She's really playful right now. I went up to the room and it was the first time she wasn't in her crate and she rolled right on to her back to get some rubs. Maybe she'll be up to leaving the room by tomorrow....I guess we'll see


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've found I get the best pictures of Cleo during the day, with natural light.

She sounds like she's feeling right at home.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is a beauty! Your picture shows off her eyes very well. I also have trouble photographing my black cat Tweezer.


----------



## DanielleM (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks! 

Seems like the name Moon isn't going to stick after all. Husband didn't think I was being serious, and he finally said that he dislikes it as a name. And, in all honesty, I keep trying to use it, but it's not really feeling "natural" to me....

*sigh* so it's back to the naming sites to find something....I really wanted to stay in the "moon, theme, though...as I always wanted a black cat named Luna, but since I have a dog named Lupa...I figured it was just too close...I know I'll have trouble calling the animals by their correct name even with them being very different


----------



## Glam (Dec 18, 2010)

what a cutie! Black cats are awesome:cool


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome from another Illinoisan! I'm in the southwest suburbs near Naperville, where are you?

You kitty is beautiful! If you want to stick with the moon theme, you could search moon names and you'll come up with a lot of references. Below is a link to the moons of the planet Jupiter - I think a lot of those names are really pretty and would be great for a cat!

Jupiter's Moons


----------



## DanielleM (Dec 19, 2010)

lol, pretty close...I'm in Joliet 

Now the thought is Tsuki (t is basically silent...), it's moon in Japanese, but my hubby isn't all too sure about that either...he's so picky sometimes, and he's just going to call her Cosmic Creepers anyway :roll:

Thanks for the link, I never realized that jupiter had so many moons, lol. I see if we can maybe find one of those that work.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Your new cat is beautiful!


----------



## DanielleM (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome...it seems we are still debating on names, lol. My hubby and I can't seem to really settle...so she's had about 3 different names this week. Right now, the favorite is Midna. We have some friends coming over tonight, so we'll be putting it to a vote, lol.


----------



## meowyn (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi! I´m new here too... Don´t worry, cat basics are easy, much easier than dogs! But cat psychology, that´s a hard one. Love your kitty and I like the name, too.


----------

